# Duubizzle ma nizzle up in da hizzle



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Today was a very good day. Got an early birthday present, and I have made a very good friend that I hope I keep for a long time. That is all. Sorry just thought all of Dubai wanted to know this.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

no one cares? I have failed..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh... Mr Big we do care. 

What is the early birthday present (really I am asking, is it something that I can come and use ??? )

Can't you share your new found friend... some of us are a bit lonely here in the desert! (especially if its a hottie man!!!)


Agghhh... how to hijack a thread...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahhh... Mr Big we do care.
> 
> What is the early birthday present (really I am asking, is it something that I can come and use ??? )
> 
> ...


lol I guess you could use it but you will have to share it with other people.
I rented out my other family villa, sign the paper work tomorrow. Nice German family going to move in it. So it was a nice chunk of change that was an early birthday present. yay.

Sure I will share my friend. You will have to go out with us on your day off sometime soon.

Hey Jynx, also in the new Dubai timeout magazine I read an article about a cool 9 hole golf course over by jebel ali freezone. I will find it and give you the info on it. Maybe they will have a hitting range.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool.. that isnt so far from me! Could it possible not be 400 or more ???? I am used to places that are the equivalent of 80 to 100 durhams at the local municipal courses back home.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jebel Ali Golf Resort & Spa 
looks to be about 375aed for green fees

also look through some of the links provided by this google search
dubai golf driving range - Google Search


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Its ouch...


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

have u heard of thing called BLOG


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope.... whats BLOG

I can come up with... all on my own. 

Bum Lads Out Golfing (if talking about the golfing side of the topic gotten into)

Brothers Living off Gold (I dont know... )

Babes Loathing One Geordie - LMAO

3 am... 3 more hours to go


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

Watching the olympic opening ceremony. Man do I have olympic fever. Mr. Big/Jynx...you guys should be in Vancouver right now. Amazing free concerts/food/sports!!! What a great time to be in Canada. 
Great news for you Big. Just thought I'd share my day! And, to top it off I have a black lab sleeping on a pillow, on my couch with her head on my shoulder. Doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

sounds like a fantastic day Mary. I was snuggled up with two dachshunds last night, wife was on the other side of the bed as normal, lol.


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

mrbig said:


> Today was a very good day. Got an early birthday present, and I have made a very good friend that I hope I keep for a long time. That is all. Sorry just thought all of Dubai wanted to know this.












/just kidding man - yay for birthdays. and presents. and timely shipping.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Nomad where have you been brother?

Its my birthday so we went out to festival centre mall.
Daughter got a build a bear
Son got a build a bear

went to toys r us
both kids got toys

ate at on the border

left there and went to gold and diamond souq
wife got a pair of diamond ear rings

now we are home.

so its my birthday and I didnt get anything..
sucks when you get older and dont get stuff for you birthday. lol

oh well

34- walter payton, greatest nfl rusher of all time.


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

mrbig said:


> Nomad where have you been brother?
> 
> Its my birthday so we went out to festival centre mall.
> Daughter got a build a bear
> ...




Still sounds like a good day all in all mate  - tbh my birthdays are pretty quiet affairs. old soul for my age (read: terribly boring, but marginally amusing to have around)

I've been MIA because of work - travelling again hopefully this week _if _ my visa approvals come through, so going to be scarce again

As an aside, I cant say I'm all brushed up on NFL stats - aside from keeping up with Superbowl scores each year - the closest I've been to the game is an FSU game at the Doak with an ex. Jesus, so many pretty girls there. didn't learn much about the game that day


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

mrbig said:


> 34- walter payton, greatest nfl rusher of all time.


Mr Big,

Got to agree. Walter Payton is the greatest NFL rusher of all time. Incredible talent and died too young. My hero ! (as you can tell from my username)

"Sweetness"


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

pmac34 said:


> Mr Big,
> 
> Got to agree. Walter Payton is the greatest NFL rusher of all time. Incredible talent and died too young. My hero ! (as you can tell from my username)
> 
> "Sweetness"


:clap2:
he was the man


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

happy bday !!


----------



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Bday Mr. Big and thanks for all your help with our pending move!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, and your welcome KP.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

M123 said:


>


:clap2:
+1 !!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

That is funny, I will give you that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

movinmary said:


> Watching the olympic opening ceremony. Man do I have olympic fever. Mr. Big/Jynx...you guys should be in Vancouver right now. Amazing free concerts/food/sports!!! What a great time to be in Canada.
> Great news for you Big. Just thought I'd share my day! And, to top it off I have a black lab sleeping on a pillow, on my couch with her head on my shoulder. Doesn't get any better than this!


What channel has the olympic coverage here? I am desperately trying to find it! Thanks - I am SO missing it!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I went through 900 channels last night and couldnt find it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

mrbig said:


> I went through 900 channels last night and couldnt find it.


only 900? What happened, did you get bored? or carpal tunnel syndrome in your wrist LOL


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Last edit 

Handegg = Big Strong Sexy Man who is worth watching because of their cute butts

Football = Skinny guy I wish would just kick the damn ball in the goal already


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

Can we put Barry Sanders a close 2nd? Unfortunately I didn't get to see Sweetnesss play...



mrbig said:


> :clap2:
> he was the man


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

WannaGetOut said:


> Can we put Barry Sanders a close 2nd? Unfortunately I didn't get to see Sweetnesss play...


herschel walker
oj simpson
barry sander
emmit smith
bo jackson


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

mrbig said:


> herschel walker
> oj simpson
> barry sander
> emmit smith
> bo jackson


May I add Eric Dickerson and Jim brown to the list.


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

Absolutely... Btw, what are your thoughts on the top 5 QBs of all time? There has been an insane amount of chatter about this topic this leading up to the super bowl. I think its contradictory how many of the commentators and analysts say that you need to win super bowls to be among the best yet no one ever mentions Terry Bradshaw among the top 5, some even top 10!



pmac34 said:


> May I add Eric Dickerson and Jim brown to the list.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

WannaGetOut said:


> Absolutely... Btw, what are your thoughts on the top 5 QBs of all time? There has been an insane amount of chatter about this topic this leading up to the super bowl. I think its contradictory how many of the commentators and analysts say that you need to win super bowls to be among the best yet no one ever mentions Terry Bradshaw among the top 5, some even top 10!


Dan Marino - one of the best ever NFL QB's and never won a super bowl !


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

Absolutely! Pac, you a yank or a pom?



pmac34 said:


> Dan Marino - one of the best ever NFL QB's and never won a super bowl !


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

WannaGetOut said:


> Absolutely! Pac, you a yank or a pom?


Neither actually. I'm Irish. I guess my details are a little confusing - I was located in London when I joined the forum and I need to change them. Played a lot of football (handegg) around Europe and have been following the NFL since the early 80's.


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

Dang, thats insane... never met an irish guy who was into the handegg... 



pmac34 said:


> Neither actually. I'm Irish. I guess my details are a little confusing - I was located in London when I joined the forum and I need to change them. Played a lot of football (handegg) around Europe and have been following the NFL since the early 80's.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

WannaGetOut said:


> Dang, thats insane... never met an irish guy who was into the handegg...


 Crazy I know - I am that person.


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

nola said:


> What channel has the olympic coverage here? I am desperately trying to find it! Thanks - I am SO missing it!


Jazeera +10


----------

